# FEYE - FireEye Inc (NASDAQ)



## CanOz (21 December 2014)

FEYE has been in a nice long consolidation since May. Its broken out on good volume but has just cleared the  consolidation trend-line. When we look inside the bars we see areas where we could calculate different levels of risk. 

The target area is a prior VWAP around 50.00

Enjoy!


----------



## CanOz (21 December 2014)

*Re: FEYE - FireEye Inc*

Feye is also a Nasdaq stock.


----------



## notting (21 December 2014)

Great to see some internationals making their way onto this forum.
There's so much out there!!
Thanks


----------



## Ariyahn2011 (1 January 2015)

Im a holder of Fireeye.


----------

